
Skype Screen Sharing Is A Huge (And Free) Productivity Tool - Concours
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/15/skype-screen-sharing/
======
dc2k08
A more recent skype feature worth an upgrade is group video calling:
<http://blogs.skype.com/en/2010/05/group_video_calling.html>

~~~
mattew
I am looking forward to the time when Skype has cross-platform group video and
screen sharing. I don't use gotomeeting nearly as much for one-on-one screen
sharing, but need to bring it out for mutli-party screen share.

------
zacharypinter
I use this daily with my dev team. It's great because skype is cross-platform,
easily traverses firewalls/NAT, and combines the screen sharing with voice
chat.

Any competing tool (or set of tools) would have to accomplish those same
goals.

Also, I tend to use skype (or email) whenever I have to paste a large block of
text (like a stack trace), since Yahoo and AIM both avoid sending messages if
they're too long.

~~~
jackowayed
I use Gists for pasting (<http://gist.github.com>). It's really nice. You can
have private gists, which are reasonably secure. You can have multiple files.
You get syntax highlighting. And if you paste some code and then want to build
upon it, you can edit it either through the web interface or by cloning the
repository, working with your favorite text editor, and then pushing your
changes.

~~~
technomancy
I've been all over using tmux (<http://tmux.sf.net>) for remote pairing
basically all day long. It's like a reincarnation of GNU Screen that shows
internal cohesion and makes more sense.

------
dzlobin
If your internet connection is too slow and skype/ichat screen sharing is
laggy, I recommend ssh+screen+vim/emacs

------
merraksh
Not sure if it is available for Linux yet. One can try yuuguu, but it's only
free for up to 100 minutes/month: <http://www.yuuguu.com/features/skype-
integration>

~~~
mseebach
It's available and works perfectly well.

~~~
algorias
I used to have issues getting it to run in Ubuntu, but as of 10.04 it works
right out of the box.

------
drallison
Skype and a cell phone (with Skype App) are all you need. In many ways, Skype
is the killer app of the 21-st century.

~~~
zacharypinter
That actually brings up a good point. When I was using my iPhone for skype
calls, I'd have to first figure out if it was going to be a screen sharing
call, in which case I'd use my computer instead. It'd certainly be nice
(though probably lots of technicalities to figure out) to link a computer into
an existing mobile skype call for screen sharing.

~~~
jackowayed
That's a really good idea, and it doesn't seem like it should be _that_
difficult.

The way it should work is that when you log into Skype on your computer and
you have an active call it says something like "you have a call going on
another device, would you like to join it on this computer?" and then you
could screenshare.

------
ohashi
I've been giving demo's of my company's beta over skype for a few weeks...
it's so simple. Everyone has it and I can tailor each demo to each person and
they can actually see it working live, ask questions, etc. It's wonderful.

------
albertzeyer
I would prefer such a thing as an XMPP extension.

------
braindead_in
Is it remote desktop too? Can you take control of the users computer as well?

~~~
mattew
No remote control (yet). Remote control + group would almost eliminate the
need for GotoMeeting or WebEx for me.

------
onewland
Does anybody know how this compares to AIM screen sharing with audio?

~~~
zacharypinter
Skype screen sharing is view-only (not sure if AIM lets you take control).

Skype uses a form of UDP hole punching to get through NAT/firewall issues and
connect two users directly. Unless AIM has this as well (again, not sure),
you'll probably have much better luck getting Skype screen sharing to connect.

